# My psyche has been completely destroyed



## Rotsala (Oct 1, 2011)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO_u-EkJZ8E

Watching this video gives me the same feeling I get when I'm listening to a really good song and suddenly remember that I am going to die


----------



## Fay V (Oct 1, 2011)

moving to lynx plox


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

The only thing I was thinking about when watching that video was "What is wrong with his skin?  Is there something on it or does he have some kind of skin condition?".....


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 1, 2011)

The only thing I was thinking was "oh god oh god oh god what oh god"


----------

